# Geschütztes Leerzeichen / geschützter Bindestrich



## tobiaft (21. November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Zeilenumbruch in meiner Java-GUI. In Word gibt es dafür ja geschützte Leerzeichen (Strg+Alt+Space, oder so ähnlich), und in HTML den <nobr> Tag.

_Wie sieht es in Java mit geschützten Leerzeichen/Bindestrichen aus?_  

Danke...Tobias


----------



## flashray (22. November 2005)

Hallo Tobias,

Als Unicode:
-> \u00A0 Leerzeichen
-> \u2011 Bindestrich

VG Erdal


----------



## tobiaft (22. November 2005)

Super, funktioniert!


----------

